# WOW! Gyno price medimel



## cal_123 (Feb 9, 2014)

this is the exact email and price I have just been quoted from medimel Poland WOW!! well impressed!! would cost 6000 here in the uk I'm defo going abroad now lol


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

wow, wheres that ?
Hows the reviews ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

medimel hs some great reviews. hasnt the original surgeon buggered off and does it for themselves now though? (might be wrong)


----------



## cal_123 (Feb 9, 2014)

philippeb said:


> wow, wheres that ?
> Hows the reviews ?


its in sczezcin Poland pal the surgeons names somthing Clark i thought it might be b***sh*t at first but shes got great reviews on google think I'm going for it


----------



## cal_123 (Feb 9, 2014)

thinks its the same surgeon mate somthing Clark her name but it's her husband Jeremy who organises everything


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

cal_123 said:


> thinks its the same surgeon mate somthing Clark her name but it's her husband Jeremy who organises everything


yep this. Been there twice. Jeremy is excruciatingly slow at organising. It's a new bigger facility now, had 3 patients the day I went this year I'm may inudibg me. I was last at 8pm. If I had the money I would go to Dr levick or Vik Vijh who will replace him when he retires. If I'm right on money I'd would go to either Medimel or Noa clinic both in Poland.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

cal_123 said:


> thinks its the same surgeon mate somthing Clark her name but it's her husband Jeremy who organises everything


yep this. Been there twice. Jeremy is excruciatingly slow at organising. It's a new bigger facility now, had 3 patients the day I went this year I'm may including me. I was last at 8pm. If I had the money I would go to Dr levick or Vik Vijh who will replace him when he retires. If I'm right on money I'd would go to either Medimel or Noa clinic both in Poland.


----------



## cal_123 (Feb 9, 2014)

Growing Lad said:


> yep this. Been there twice. Jeremy is excruciatingly slow at organising. It's a new bigger facility now, had 3 patients the day I went this year I'm may including me. I was last at 8pm. If I had the money I would go to Dr levick or Vik Vijh who will replace him when he retires. If I'm right on money I'd would go to either Medimel or Noa clinic both in Poland


how did the op go pal with scaring ex.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Growing Lad said:


> yep this. Been there twice. Jeremy is excruciatingly slow at organising. It's a new bigger facility now, had 3 patients the day I went this year I'm may including me. I was last at 8pm. If I had the money I would go to Dr levick or Vik Vijh who will replace him when he retires. If I'm right on money I'd would go to either Medimel or Noa clinic both in Poland.


How come you had it done twice?


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Had pubertal gyno. Worsened with gear. Had it done in April 2013. Went on holiday in August and looked perfect. Was over the moon. 2014 I used Tren & deca and it came back by the end of the year. but worse, like little bits of gland up the side not behind nipple. may 2015 had half price revision but she only done lipo which I wasnt happy with so am now saving to have it done for good in uk. Haven't used gear this year and won't again.

Lesson, if u have surgery don't half arse your ai usage during cycles!


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

cal_123 said:


> how did the op go pal with scaring ex.


after the first op when i went on holiday it was totally Invisable. You'd never know. After the second revision she re opened the Same lipo holes and these are pretty visible now which pisses me off.

As far as internal scarring that's part and parcel of gyno surgery whoever the surgeon. use the correct compression vest and massage like instructed and it will come and go quickly as you heal.


----------



## cal_123 (Feb 9, 2014)

Growing Lad said:


> after the first op when i went on holiday it was totally Invisable. You'd never know. After the second revision she re opened the Same lipo holes and these are pretty visible now which pisses me off.
> 
> As far as internal scarring that's part and parcel of gyno surgery whoever the surgeon. use the correct compression vest and massage like instructed and it will come and go quickly as you htags


thanks mate glad it went sure people will only notice the little scars if u point it out to them


----------



## BorntoLift (Nov 1, 2014)

interesting !


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

I picked the Noa Clinic aka Professional Beauty over medimel check out my topic:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/198962-poland-gyno-surgery-18072013/?do=embed


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Growing Lad said:


> Had pubertal gyno. Worsened with gear. Had it done in April 2013. Went on holiday in August and looked perfect. Was over the moon. 2014 I used Tren & deca and it came back by the end of the year. but worse, like little bits of gland up the side not behind nipple. may 2015 had half price revision but she only done lipo which I wasnt happy with so am now saving to have it done for good in uk. Haven't used gear this year and won't again.
> 
> Lesson, if u have surgery don't half arse your ai usage during cycles!


why didn't/don't you just have the glands or whatever they are called out? To stop it ever coming back?


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Plate said:


> why didn't/don't you just have the glands or whatever they are called out? To stop it ever coming back?


she said she did mate, but there's a clause you sign that says there's always microscopic bits of gland left that can be restimulated to grow again. There's none directly under he nipple I think she misse a bit up the side which has grown again. gyno is a cnut


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Growing Lad said:


> she said she did mate, but there's a clause you sign that says there's always microscopic bits of gland left that can be restimulated to grow again. There's none directly under he nipple I think she misse a bit up the side which has grown again. gyno is a cnut


didnt know that mate, will have to get mine done eventually I have lumps round the outside of my nips like you mentioned as well as on under my left nip... You are right it is a cvnt lol


----------

